
A CTO should know what's going on in every startup function - blakenomad
https://www.deekit.com/a-cto-can-wear-many-hats-an-interview-with-kristo-magi/
======
timbuktutim
Cool to see a CTO taking an interest in marketing. The critical aspect of this
is if that input is based on a breadth of learning or just engineer-led
thinking. By that I mean taking on marketing problems from a technical
viewpoint is not always the best idea.

------
chrisshu
I agree that technical co-founders should be working across all functions.
Ultimately, they are co-founders.

IMO there's a difference between being a technical co-founder and a CTO?

